# Odd or rare tools



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you have any odd or rare or otherwise interesting tools you would like to show us? Or maybe you have tools you don´t even know what they are intended for. This is one of mine:








If you look closely you can see from the grain on the pieces that they are not sawn to shape but made from naturally grown wood. This one is made of birch. It must be quite an effort to find pieces of the right shape and size. WTH is it used for then?








It´s used to force the bands onto a wooden bucket like this. The bands are made of a thin raw spruce trunk cut in halves. When they dry they shrink up and hold the bucket together. I have another tool like this I have made myself but it´s simply an iron hook on straight handle. Not as fancy as this one.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is pretty cool.










.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

So exactly how does that tool work? Do you just squeeze it or tap the bottom part with a hammer to bring the band up tight?


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Mizer said:


> So exactly how does that tool work? Do you just squeeze it or tap the bottom part with a hammer to bring the band up tight?


I simply press the handle down, the hook will then squeeze the band on. The length of the handle gives you a good force. When you do this the tool should be opened a bit more than in the picture. I didn´t want to have the camera in my mouth so I set it up as good as I could :laughing:.


----------



## Gary W (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's mine I'll post the answer later tonight.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's lead for hogs or cows*

Goes into the nostril and "they'll follow you anywhere" sort of thing. JMO  bill

*Brass Cattle Leader *

​








2nd choice... a castration tool...but I can't bear the thought of it.
My grandfather castrated a horse when I was 8, I still can hear the sound.


----------



## Gary W (Apr 27, 2009)

This tool was given to me by a retired shoe cobbler. You put the ball in the shoe and the ring outside. Squeeze to stretch the leather and it stretches the leather and relieves the pressure on a bunyon. I thought it was cool.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> 2nd choice... a castration tool...but I can't bear the though of it.
> My grandfather castrated a horse when I was 8, I still can hear the sound.


A fireman is at the station house working outside on the fire truck when he notices a little girl next door. The little girl is in a little red wagon with little ladders hung off the side.

She is wearing a fireman's hat and has the wagon tied to a dog. The fireman says "Hey little girl. What are you doing?" The little girl says "I'm pretending to be a fireman and this is my fire truck!"

The fireman walks over to take a closer look. "Little girl that sure is a nice fire truck!" the fireman says. "Thanks mister", says the little girl. The fireman looks a little closer and notices the little girl has tied the dog to the wagon by it's testicles.

"Little girl", says the fireman, "I don't want to tell you how to run your fire truck, but if you were to tie that rope around the dog's neck I think you could go faster."

The little girl says, "You're probably right mister, but then I wouldn't have a siren!"












 





.
.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

C-man, that's no joke. Over in Okinawa the 87 pound Japanese ranchers used to lead their giant bulls around on the street by a ring in the nose attached to a string. I always got nervous running by them in my Marine Corps scarlet. They usually carried a switch of some kind to. I think that was just for their own ego though.


----------



## CAFrye (Mar 15, 2009)

Well ACP, as someone that was stationed in Okinawa from 2004-2008, I can assure you that it's not that way anymore...we don't allow Marines out on the street without very close supervision...haha!!!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

CAFrye said:


> Well ACP, as someone that was stationed in Okinawa from 2004-2008, I can assure you that it's not that way anymore...we don't allow Marines out on the street without very close supervision...haha!!!


Well that sucks, how do you get drunk and stumble home at dawn?:thumbdown:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

As soon as I can get my wife to upload the pictures, I've got a bunch of "majoritively" auto/ag tools to brag about if anybody else is still interested in the "old stuff" like I am. Not much in old woodworking stuff, except my Brace and Bit set and the old Craftsman Dado set for a handsaw ( cool swap meet find for $2.00-- how could I walk away???).


----------

